# Farewell my little girl



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

R.I.P Piippa (aka Piippana)

Piippa was my first rat, after my break from pets since my 2 boys had died couple years ago.
I got her from a lady who couldnt take more rats anymore, after Piippas cage mates had died.
When Piippa first got here she was shy, and very afraid little girl, the owner said that she was from a pet store,
and never had been friendly to people, and always had been hiding and being shy.
Piippa was shy and hid for the first couple days, when she was alone, but she started coming out of the cage and snif me, and give kisses.
Though, She never liked to sit on lap and be scratched, she liked to hang around on your shoulder and watch tv with you.
She didnt want to be held and patted, she loved to explore and climb to places where she was not allowed to go.
She also loved to eat my wires and do all sort of naughty things.
Piippa was my cutie pie, She got much more lively when she got her three new friends, Justice, Panda and Papana.
They all got along well, and Piippa was happy.

Piippa started being ill around the end of december 2007. Took her to the vets and they said she had womb infection, which would be curable with antibiotics.
We struggled for a while, and she just got worse. The antibiotics didnt work, and the infection got sever.
She refused to eat at times and drink, and didnt wanna come out of the cage for a walk and play time.
Then, yesterday, She looked so happy, and lively. She ate her food, drank water, and ate treats I gave her.
She came out of the cage to play around, and then she came to my lap and ate some treats and let me pat and scratch her properly for the third time ever.
She bruxxed happily and boggled some, and then she stopped. She had stopped breathing and she slept away. She had beging her journey to the rainbow bridge.

Piippa will be missed very dearly, and she will be buried to my grand parents garden where my two boys are buried.

Have fun at the rainbow bridge love, mommy loves you sweetie.  









Piippa with panda and papana ---^









Piippa trying to get yoghurt on the cage cleaning day--^

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Dont mind about the website add on the pic, Dont got it anymore 








Peeking piippa --^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sorry Nenn. She was a wonderful girl. 

I have found that often our rats will seem to be doing better just before, but I think its more of an at-peace thing before they move on or we help them move on.

Thank you for sharing her story.

Cuddles to Justice, Panda and Papana and hugs for you.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so sorry. Its hard when you lose a pet. You get so attached to them, and then they leave us.


----------



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Some people say that it is inappropriate to grieve over the loss of the pet because, "It was just an animal" but true animal lovers know the pain that the loss of a feathered, scaled, or furry family member can cause. And as corny as it sounds, I think she chose to come out of her cage and pass away on your lap. She must have felt loved by you to choose to pass away in your lap. I lost my first pair last year, and my dog 3 years ago, and I still haven't gotten over it. I'm sure Pippa is romping around and tearing things to shreds with Mitch, Jeff, and all the other rats who have passed on.

My condolences.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's been a sad week for a lot of people here 

I'm so sorry Nenn, I know what your Piippa meant to you.

I'm sure wherever she is, she's happy now (missing you and her other girlies, but happy)

All our thoughts are with you


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

She must have wanted to show you how much she loved you. That was a peaceful passing and one that you will never forget but will treasure in your heart. I am sure we all wish our pets could die so peacefully without us having to make that dreadful decision.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for lovely replies *hugs*


----------

